# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sleep Deprivation Experiment!(SDE)

## Bladekillua

FIRST, POST ANY POSSIBLE RISKS! 
*ok, for the past 3 days i haven't sleep much.First day i went to sleep at 8:00 am and i also worked out that day at 4:00 am then took a shower.The next day i went to sleep at 4:00 am and yesterday same and all those times i woke up at 12:00 pm...However, today am thinking of not sleeping at all and am still going to work out! is it bad?**AND BTW I NOTICE THAT ALL AM EATING IS FRUIT AND VEGETABLES(CARROTS) AND SOME V8'S.THEN AT NIGHT 2 HOT DOGS......**TODAY I ATE SAME CARROTS AND FRUITS AND A V8.i ALSO HAD SOME CHURRITOS AND POPCORN...**OHH RIGHT I ALSO HAD 1 RAMEN CUP THING AND SOME JELLO ON THURSDAY WHEN I STARTED....TODAY I HAVENT REALLY ATE ANYTHING YOU COULD CONSIDER FOOD(i dont feel hungry ether).*Could it be because am sore from work outs....ITS GOING TO BE HARD STAYING UP ALL NIGHT AND NOT SLEEP UNTIL THE NEXT DAY BUT ILL TRY TO STAY ACTIVE!.....! :boogie:  :poof:  ::borg::  ::rolllaugh::  ::takethatfoo::  ::barf::  ::evil::  :bedtime: *NOT*

----------


## Xox

Well, it's definitely not healthy to be sleep deprived and exercising like that  ::?: 

When I'm sleep deprived I can basically do nothing.

Oh and don't keep yourself deprived for too long, that's not healthy at all.

----------


## theSheep

I wouldn't think its healthy, but the military (marines) sleep some 3 hours / night and they're doin stuff all day

----------


## Spenser

Well you can say its not healthy and all but your body does no when you have to sleep so i  do not recomend doing anything like driving becuase your body will shut down wether or not you want it to so just be carefull and good luck

----------


## imj

> FIRST, POST ANY POSSIBLE RISKS! 
> *ok, for the past 3 days i haven't sleep much.First day i went to sleep at 8:00 am and i also worked out that day at 4:00 am then took a shower.The next day i went to sleep at 4:00 am and yesterday same and all those times i woke up at 12:00 pm...However, today am thinking of not sleeping at all and am still going to work out! is it bad?**AND BTW I NOTICE THAT ALL AM EATING IS FRUIT AND VEGETABLES(CARROTS) AND SOME V8'S.THEN AT NIGHT 2 HOT DOGS......**TODAY I ATE SAME CARROTS AND FRUITS AND A V8.i ALSO HAD SOME CHURRITOS AND POPCORN...**OHH RIGHT I ALSO HAD 1 RAMEN CUP THING AND SOME JELLO ON THURSDAY WHEN I STARTED....TODAY I HAVENT REALLY ATE ANYTHING YOU COULD CONSIDER FOOD(i dont feel hungry ether).*Could it be because am sore from work outs....ITS GOING TO BE HARD STAYING UP ALL NIGHT AND NOT SLEEP UNTIL THE NEXT DAY BUT ILL TRY TO STAY ACTIVE!.....!*NOT*



Trying to have LDs is one thing, spoiling you body is another! It's as good as taking drugs.

IMJ

----------


## dougdrums

You're going to want to eat more food. Sleep deprivation requires your body to use more energy and therefore more food. From what I've seen, day 3-4 is where you start to lose your mind. Also you sound pretty screwed up, get some shut eye.

----------


## erik212

I've gone three days without sleep before I started hallucinating, and I just passed out while walking up some stairs in my house.

----------


## Budster

I'm glad you weren't driving, etc...

----------


## rampage

It's definitley not good for you. What kind of workouts are you doing? If your working out regularly it is especially important that your sleep and diet are in order otherwise you just won't be getting any benefit from your workout and may even be doing more harm than good. I do some weight lifting and have not been sleeping well for the last week or more due to the pressure of exams in school. Even though this is only a small upset to my sleep I have lost progress in my bench press; think of the harm you must be doing! Do yourself a favour and get your sleep an diet in order.

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

if you keep depriving yourself you will start to hallucinate, its really cool  ::banana::

----------


## WolfTsunade

I've tried to stay up for three days before, but I gave up on the first day after 5 or 6 hours(went to bed at midnight and got up at 6 AM, got really sleepy, then took a nap at 12 or 1o'clock PM and gave up the whole thing). Im pathetic. I planned on playing my   PS2 the whole time, but I accidentally broke it a few days prior....

----------


## darklord1147

*NEVER* exercise while not getting sleep it can be very dangerous, seeing how your muscles heal while you are asleep. The first few hours of sleep are mostly dedicated to deep sleep which is when you heal up so you should at least try getting enough deep sleep, but not getting enough REM sleep you can start going a bit mentally ill

----------


## i make it rain

did i miss the actual purpose of this here? is it how long you can last or what are the effects? if it is about the effects you can just find that online. you could be in a manic state. are you bipolar? and after all the fun hallucinations your brain will just knock you out even if you are walking, driving, or fighting a bear. i personally would avoid the last two.

----------


## Dreamworld

> Well, it's definitely not healthy to be sleep deprived and exercising like that 
> 
> When I'm sleep deprived I can basically do nothing.
> 
> Oh and don't keep yourself deprived for too long, that's not healthy at all.



Eh, the body adapts. Some guy was left in a prison with no water or food for 2 weeks. Also the temperature was over 90 degrees. He ate his hair and shit to survive.

----------


## psy

Wouldn't keep that up too long. Sleep deprival can lead to poisoning, malfunction of organs and other probably permanent damages and ultimately death. But having at least some sleep may prevent that extreme outcomes over a long time.

----------


## kalii2

This sounds horrendous!
Sleep deprivation induced schizophrenia can and does occur, and while temporary, you can cause some serious long term damage with a plan like yours.
Your diet is terrible! Eat good foods, real foods, not just carrots and hot dogs and jello.
And then throwing exercise into the mix? Are you going a rather creative route to kill yourself?
I can't understand why someone would think that this mix has any good points to it.

----------


## psy

> Are you going a rather creative route to kill yourself?



That is an inspiring sentence.

----------


## Xox

> Eh, the body adapts. Some guy was left in a prison with no water or food for 2 weeks. Also the temperature was over 90 degrees. He ate his hair and shit to survive.



I don't think he would have done that if he had the choice not to..

I'm just warning Blade here.

----------


## kalii2

blarg. I promise I'm just tired. meant to quote not quick reply.

----------


## kalii2

> That is an inspiring sentence.



Twas rhetorical/sarcastic.

It just sounds so unhealthy......

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

if i remember a correctly this is what i looked up about sleep depreveation
in a dream book:
24 hours: slight irritation and tiredness
48 hours: bloodshot eyes, dizziness, poor concentration
72 hours: buzzing sensation in ears, mild auditory hallucinations, mental impairment
96 hours: basic bodily functions slow down, irregular hearbeat, hallucinations
1 week: near death experiences, lack of conciousness, heavy breathing
9 days: DEATH

all i can say is what kind of cunt would do these expirements to someone?

----------


## Jimmehboi

> if i remember a correctly this is what i looked 
> all i can say is what kind of cunt would do these expirements to someone?



it's not so much about that, the reason why people do it is because it's almost addictive.
it's not really sadistic, it's more like a spiritual** search, things about yourself that you've never noticed before come right out, depending on how you feel you can become VERY creative and scientific, you mind just explodes all the time and there's never a moment when you start to feel a lack of emotion.
it's also very fun  ::D:  the time you gain from it (if spent well) is awesome.

**i'm not spiritual at all  :tongue2:  it's just this word sort of fits well.  ::D:

----------


## G0MPgomp

Lack of protein, perhaps?

----------


## ChaybaChayba

I've done this alot when on lanparties.. I can go 2 full days of nonstop gaming before I fall asleep on my keyboard :p this is no big deal if you do this only once in a while imo

----------


## cyzzl

> if i remember a correctly this is what i looked up about sleep depreveation
> in a dream book:
> 24 hours: slight irritation and tiredness
> 48 hours: bloodshot eyes, dizziness, poor concentration
> 72 hours: buzzing sensation in ears, mild auditory hallucinations, mental impairment
> 96 hours: basic bodily functions slow down, irregular hearbeat, hallucinations
> 1 week: near death experiences, lack of conciousness, heavy breathing
> 9 days: DEATH
> 
> all i can say is what kind of cunt would do these experiments to someone?



False.  You won't die from staying awake.  If you are awake for too long, you will simply pass out and wake up several hours later.  You will have a messed up sleep cycle, but it will return within a couple days.  The most noteworthy experiment was done by a high school student who stayed awake for 11 days and he is fine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randy_G...cord_holder%29

I'm pretty sure the only way you will die is if you take drugs to stay awake, or consume something else that is bad for your health.  If that happens, you die from consumption of substances you shouldn't be takin anyway, not sleep deprivation 

My advice, keep it up if you want to have some crazy hallucinations.  I'd stay away from exercise so you don't fall off the treadmill or something and always eat a well balanced diet.

----------


## NeoSioType

Lucid dreaming isn't worth your life. All things are meant for rest. Take a deep breath, hold. and release. You feel so tired now. Your eyelids--so heavy. You know if you close them now all your worries will melt away... So tired now... so  ::sleeping::

----------


## Xox

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=58931

----------


## JET73L

Okay, man,* first thing is, this isn;t something you should be doing o yourself. Severe problems can occur if you're awake too long simply because you can;t sleep, it's even worse if you're tired and trying to keep yourself awake. You may disturb your sleep cycle more than you expect, and as for effects, well, i can explain the order of what tends to happen to me:
day 2: less physically energetic, but not sleepy
Day 3: mild paranoia, zoning out, lack of appetite
day 4: severe paranoia, mild to moderate hallucinations, "sleepwalking" while awake
Day 6: severe paranoia, mmoderate to severe hallucinations, almost constant zoning out
day 8: same as day 6 until falling unconscious
Days 8-10: severe fever, severe hallucinatory dreams, dehydration
days 10-??: disturbed sleep schedule, hyperalertness, abnormally increased appetite once dehydration runs course. Eventual reduction of symptoms.

If you;re doing this in a controlled environment, for a test study, you shouldn;t be doing this, but it's under controlled conditions, so you may be okjay. If you;re doing this just to see what happens, DON'T. You probably won;t be able to keep yourself awae beyond a certain point without help, but it's still not worth the risk.




*here, a gender-neutral term, like human

----------


## Fenghuang

This "zoning out" thing what exactly would someone experience if they were having this? loss of time? what would it look like if someone zoned whilst in the middle of doing something?

----------


## JET73L

Lack of coherence, possible loss of time (forgetting what one was just doing to the3 extent of an actual loss of memory). I assume it would look like one was stoned, or sleepwalking, during such a stage. Anyway, I was trying to say that intentional sleep deprivation is a bad idea. It can have bothersome long-term results if left too long, and the temporary results can be terrible. Don;t do it.

----------


## soreal

I applaud you sir.  We should all be as committed to enhancing our perception and exploring the limits of our being, whatever those limits may be.  Know thyself.

----------


## Fenghuang

Actually i have heard of people dying because of playing computer games for just 3 days without sleep, so be very careful! ::shock::

----------


## skyS

You shouldn't experiment with sleep deprivation, I think it's not good. Though I have not actually done it before.

----------


## Oros

ah, you shouldn't stay up all night.
You get a small braindamage when you don't sleep. I should not sound like your mother now, since i've been awake for 3 days in a row to without eating at all, just drinking water.
I was sick and never got hungry and could not fall asleep.

----------


## blahaha

> You get a small braindamage when you don't sleep.



Where did you get that info?

----------


## Schmaven

> I've done this alot when on lanparties.. I can go 2 full days of nonstop gaming before I fall asleep on my keyboard :p this is no big deal if you do this only once in a while imo



I think everyone has gone at least 2 days of nonstop gaming at lanparties.  One time I had to go to my aunt's house in the evening of day 3 with no sleep at all, coming from a lanparty.  I had to really concentrate to manage to drive, and when I got there, I fell asleep during dinner.  (after I finished eating but while still at the table  :tongue2:  ).  Whenever I start falling asleep on my keyboard, I just find the nearest couch, chair, or blanket / floor, and pass out.  

I say just listen to your body, if you feel tired, then you probably need a nap.  What happened to naps anyways?  I remember when nap time was built in to my daily schedule.  I don't recall ever deciding to get rid of naps, I think the schools did that.

----------


## afish3

I have gone 6 or 7 days without sleep, not on purpose. I really would say not to do it because it places quite a burden on your circadian rhythm. I used to have really bad insomnia and had trouble sleeping. Even in a pitch black room no distractions I can lay for 12 hours or more just meditating or laying in bed. 

On the other hand, if you choose to do this I would recommend drinking a lot of green tea, or your preference of drink just stay hydrated, mainly because your diet is going to hold you back. I would say eat a little more if you can if not its fine just drink a lot of fluid.

----------


## TokiDokiSaiko

WHATEVER YOU DO DON'T DRINK CAFFEINE!!!!
It'll make you REALLY shaky and might cause hyperventalation/a panic attack...I know from experience. o.o

And just so you know, when you sleep is when the body adds/loses weight and muscle and such, not sure how or why, but I know that much.  Sooo if your working out, it isn't going to do much but make staying awake harder and exhaust your mind and body more.
And be careful of where you go and what you do until you sleep, you can start to hallucinate/pass out at any time.
And when you do sleep, be prepared to sleep for a loooooong time.
like 12-16 hours.

o.o

why are you doing this to yourself anyways?
it's extremely unhealthy.

----------


## Lennox

> I've gone three days without sleep before I started hallucinating, and I just passed out while walking up some stairs in my house.



I've hallucinated after two days I think. After that I said "I should get some sleep."

----------


## aceofspades

i have one word ..... polyphasic sleeping

----------


## vyral

okay. I really don't understand why you're trying to do this, but seriously, don't. It isn't worth the health complications. It can cause you to have siezures, from my experience :/ which really are not a good sign...
(my family has no history of siezures and it was the first time it happened to me.)
it can really impair how you function in school and I can only guess it would cause other problems. We've all thought about it and maybe tried it at some point, but don't force yourself, seriously. Sleep is good X]

----------


## Schmaven

The idea of it is to still get enough sleep to remain healthy and able to function normally.  The only thing is this sleep is broken up into parts, instead of taken all at once.  I am currently on a bi-phasic sleep schedule where I go to sleep when I'm tired, and wake up at 7:00.  Then after class I take a nap.  It works really well for me.  With polyphasic sleep, you get less sleep at night, and compensate by taking extra naps during the day.

----------


## juiceyfruit1714

> i have one word ..... polyphasic sleeping



that would be 2.
hahah im sorry i had to do it.

----------


## Immoral Frog Is Dead

basically sleep end of topic

----------


## aceofspades

> that would be 2.
> hahah im sorry i had to do it.



i have one word....

what ever  :tongue2:

----------


## Looms

I did 72 hours(ish) during summer break when I was 16. I had some hallucinations and I did the zone out thing, where I would then experience more 'severe' hallucinations. Eventually I passed out and woke up 16 hours later on the floor in my room. A coworker went somewhere around 132 hours. He was also smoking 'dream herb' daily.

----------


## Samzogenin

If you are working out, the depriving yourself of sleep will only have negative effects on your body.  If you are trying to lose weight, sleep deprivation severely slows down your metabolism in order to save as much energy as it can, therefor you are actually storing fat because your body is in crisis mode.  If you are working out in order to build muscle, then sleep deprivation will make your efforts completely futile, in addition you will actually lose muscle. this is because your body repairs itself during sleep.  The basic explanation behind the way muscle forms is that muscle fibers rip and tear during your workouts, and then they are built back a hell of a lot stronger and bigger while you sleep.  Your diet is also pretty messy, you should be getting some real nutrients and some good protein into your system if you want your workouts to have any effect.  

To summarize: sleep deprivation is BAD!!!! dont do it.

----------


## Cicero

LOL just read through all of this. Anyone who tries this is insane. Also the part about the dude who ate his shit n' hair to survive was funny. Whoever left him in jail probably had hell to pay...

 ::o:   Wait- the head count should be 287, not 286.  :Eek: 

Really though... How could you put yourself through sleep deprivation? It sounds  like hell!!!!

----------


## QUE_KAKASHI

http://www.world-of-lucid-dreaming.c...privation.html the effects of it....

----------


## Zhaylin

Seeing how there are so many experts here, I HAVE to ask a question.
WHenever I skip sleep for even just a few hours past my norm, I have to pee a LOT more and I produce a lot more urine even though I'm not drinking any more than usual.  The longer I stay awake, the worse it gets.  Eventually, I'm going to the toilet every 20 minutes and it is HIGHLY annoying.
My anxiety (which I take meds for) also gets a lot worse, which I understand.
But so does my arthritis (which doesn't make sense).  But it's usually the big toe of my left foot that hurts the worse  :smiley: 
Why?

----------


## Vampire

Refering to the OP. DO NOT sleep deprive..I think youu should count yourself lucky that youu can sleep no problems. Theres alot of people out there who have problems sleeping..And I'm sure they'd give alot for a good nights sleep. 

Go sleepy =]

----------


## shotbirds

makes you go craazzzzy

----------


## rebbit

Well he didn't post again, so I'm assuming he is dead...  :bedtime:

----------


## Bladekillua

> Well he didn't post again, so I'm assuming he is dead...



I am not dead but i almost died when i dank 3 energy drinks and a shot....I didnt go to sleep until 8 am and at 7 i ran a mile  :Sad: ...I could of gotten a Heart att...how could i've been so stupid  :Sad:

----------


## Higurashi

Don't you go insane after a while of not sleeping?  ::?:

----------


## Ajnaeye

I don't understand this fear of sleep deprivation. It was used by various peoples throughout the globe to induce altered state of counsciousness. From articles that were presented in this thread there are no risks if you do it safely. If you are off-work, with someone looking after you, with no duties to handle, eating healthy foods, drinking enoygh water and you have enough time to recover after this experiment I would ask - why not?

I tried it myself but more experiments will follow when the set & setting is right. After two sleepless nights, on the day three, it was starting to be really interesting. My mood was mildly euphoric, my chats with friends were more enjoyable then usual and I was experiencing mild pseudo-hallucinations (like geometric patterns or colour shifts). I used caffeine and I didn't felt any negative symptoms of using this stimulant. Once I tried to stay awake for three nights but I've fallen asleep. I noticed ZERO negative side-effects.

----------


## Shift

> I don't understand this fear of sleep deprivation. It was used by various peoples throughout the globe to induce altered state of counsciousness. From articles that were presented in this thread there are no risks if you do it safely. If you are off-work, with someone looking after you, with no duties to handle, eating healthy foods, drinking enoygh water and you have enough time to recover after this experiment I would ask - why not?
> 
> I tried it myself but more experiments will follow when the set & setting is right. After two sleepless nights, on the day three, it was starting to be really interesting. My mood was mildly euphoric, my chats with friends were more enjoyable then usual and I was experiencing mild pseudo-hallucinations (like geometric patterns or colour shifts). I used caffeine and I didn't felt any negative symptoms of using this stimulant. Once I tried to stay awake for three nights but I've fallen asleep. I noticed ZERO negative side-effects.



http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...0&postcount=54

You're assuming that the person is going to do this in a responsible, mature manner with adequate safety precautions. I think we're all worried about the person having no idea what they're doing and getting hurt.

----------


## Ajnaeye

Racing heart and panic attacks sometimes happen when someone is taking large doses of stimulants. Sleep deprivation could have a minimal or no role in quoted symptoms.

----------


## Shift

> Racing heart and panic attacks sometimes happen when someone is taking large doses of stimulants. Sleep deprivation could have a minimal or no role in quoted symptoms.



Look at the way the kid is behaving.

----------


## Hidden

:Eek:   But... why?  Just to see what happens?  I don't see how sleep deprivation can help you, only hurt you.

And someone earlier said that you can't die from sleep deprivation.  We learned in Living Skills (-gags-) about an experiment where they kept mice awake and they died.  I'm not sure how you would force yourself to stay awake like they did for the mice though.

I've never even stayed up for one day.  I fell asleep at 5am.  ::roll::

----------


## Ajnaeye

Curiosity. That's all.

----------


## Hidden

Curiosity.  The things people will do...  oh well.

----------


## blade5x

I have tried it and logged some of it, and it is something I will never do again. Totally not worth it.

----------


## Monaco

For me, it's not an experiment, it's a lifestyle... A very productive one, I might add.

When I was younger, I loved to sleep. I enjoyed 10-11 hours a night, but I was always late for school. Later in life, sleep would cost me a couple jobs, a couple girlfriends and countless missed opportunities. I was failing in the "real world" and wished I didn't require so much sleep...

I was nearing eviction from my apartment for non-payment when I was invited to a weekend rave. I wound up taking some ecstasy and danced for almost 10 hours without stopping. I stayed there from Friday night to Sunday night without sleep and started noticing some changes. I was achieving physical feats such as front flips and landing on my feet as became highly communicative. I spoke easily to people that I would normally not talk to. I had pinpoint acurate coordination and enhanced hearing.

After the party, I crashed... HARD. But in the proceeding days, I only needed a normal 8-9 hours of sleep. I gained 1-2 extra hours' to do things I normally didn't have time to do- like talk to people. So I found myself staying up for 1-2 nights, then 2-3 nights, then 4-5 nights and arose a completely different person, who hardly requires sleep. I had essentially engineered my own self-induced insomnia.

Now days, I go out to clubs and out-party everyone. I'll be dancing & drinking until the clubs close and go directly to work and rock everybody there, every step along the way, doing tasks at the speed of light and actually enjoying working. Then I'll go to the studio and record some tracks, play a show and drink and dance until the clubs close.

Music is my life and I've made some killer recordings between 3-7AM. I'm in not one but three bands, because non of them can hang on as long as I go. They all wonder how I find the time to do all the things I do. Isn't it obvious? Time travel. Not sleeping for 3 days gives you 4 days of waking days, essentially, slowing down time.  And when I finally do sleep, it's only for a few hours and I wake up feeling like the world has passed me by. 

I find time to dream in the daytime.

----------


## Ajnaeye

> Hours 55-67: This was a dream-like state. I knew I was awake... but when I thought about reality, it was just like I did not care for it. Things did not feel so real anymore. At some point, reality also began to take an odd twist. My body did not feel so much like my own anymore. It felt like I was just using it, as if I was viewing reality through the eyes of another person. Being there, but not being there at the same time was how it felt.



That's very interesting and says something about consciousness. For me it looks like worth the trouble.

----------


## Monaco

> That's very interesting and says something about consciousness. For me it looks like worth the trouble.



I concur. It makes you not give a shit. I highly recommend sleep deprivation for high strung stressed out people.

----------


## love2dream

> For me, it's not an experiment, it's a lifestyle... A very productive one, I might add.



TINA TINA BO BINA FINANA FANA FO FINA

IT IS FUN WHILE IT LASTS. BUT WITH ALL SINCERITY, BEWARE, THERE WILL COME A TIME WHEN THAT DREAM BECOMES NOTHING BUT A HORRENDUS NIGHTMARE YOU CAN'T SHAKE, THAT'S WHY THEY CALL IT THE DEVIL, IT LURES YOU IN SO SWEETLY AND SUCKS YOUR LIFE AWAY, LITERALLY.

MY BEST WISHES TO YOU, AND MY GOD KEEP AN ANGEL BY YOUR SIDE AS HE DID FOR ME DURING MY TIME.

HOLLA IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING

----------


## BigFan

Well, you technically shouldn't sleep deprive yourself, but, I've done it before, so, can't tell you not to. I think the main idea is to have a good diet and be prepared for the worst. I did around 24-48hr and funny enough, went to uni after staying all night. It was definitely an interesting experience, because, I was awake, but, felt odd, its just hard to describe, but, didn't really feel like myself. Would I do it again? Maybe. Anytime soon? Possibly since I am not busy with anything these days and I can afford to stay up a couple of days  :smiley:

----------


## stasik50

If you are sleep deprived - your muscles will basically become sore and it will be hard to workout to their full potential.

Trust me, I've done that tons of times.

Your muscles arent being repaired though after being torn after a workout so that's not good. Basically, you'll just overwork, and you'll make no gains in muscle. But as far as you hurting yourself long-term, probably not.

----------


## Life

To spice up things a little bit add LSD in the mix

MK ultraaaa!

----------


## chezz

Sleep Deprivation, ive mastered it , extencivly. My record was 5 days, although now I ususaly stay up for about 48 hours then sleep for 12 at the least. After 5 solid days everything hurts. Simply walking or blinking becomes a chore, especialy when you have almost nothing to do. Currently pushing 48 hours right now.

----------


## Lyndz2409

Gahh!!

Im sooo maddd!

So,
my 3rd day was sooo much fun!
I was starting my 4th day
and I was doing soooo great, felt amazing, just watching the little things Id see was so entertaining to me, and got the right amount to caffine to feel awake but no too much so I wouldnt get anxiety or shakiness, but I started feeling sleep so I started to make a pot of coffee, I came back to my room to sit, and I did the most stupid thing ever

"Oh, Ill just lay down for a bit" I looked at the Clock 5:25am, and said "Omgosh I cant wait for today!, I wonder what kind of things I'm gonna see"
Cuz, I like looked looking around cuz Id always see new shiny things, the next thing i know its 2:34pm...

I was soooo mad I screamed cuz I was so extremely mad (As well as using bad language... well a lot of it actually)

uhggg, I was having so much fun, not ever did I feel bad at all

I would go 5 days, 6 is pushing it a little but not ever anymore more then 6, that just makes you stupid

But, honestly, I dont see anything wrong with it.

The most important thing is eating right, and coffee is alright as long as you drink water later to rehydrate and good amount of food, Coffee will make you feel like your not hungry, but later on if you dont eat, your body will have the worst anxiety in the world, and even worse if u drink too much coffee, so just find the right amount,
and you will feel great everyday

Would I do it again?

Yes! =D

But not very often, maybe like one a month, Me and my friend are gonna do this next month sometime.

Buddy system, is like so much more helpfull, and finding things and keeping busy is the easiest way to stay up, its gonna seem like time is endless, but I liked it I enjoyed every second of it, not ever was I bored once, ever

So the long time just made life more fun =)

Oh and dont EVER do exercise. ever.

Unless you want to Eff up your body. 

uhg, Im still like sooo mad, but whatev, I dont need to use anything, so, why feel  bad when I can just use my own willpower, right?

The thing is, that its not really "hard" I felt like, it was like an adventure, Its hard to explain.

The Hallucinations were soooo amazinggg I miss them =(
I didnt have any scary hallucinations, cuz Id be looking for them the whole time.
and the Euphoric state I was in, was so pleasent, I visited my friend that lives a block from my house at like night.
It was great  :smiley: , all the lights Id see outside at night were like, Celestial, you know? like pretty much amazing.

Anyways, Sleep Deprivation, I dont feel like its bad, only if you research about it first, read other peoples experience with it, take real precautions before starting, get a good nights sleep before it, and having a friend around to help is always fun.

 :smiley: 

Ask for help ( I only posted this by the way, cuz I know a lot of people think like I do, they'll read a post saying its a bad thing and dont ever try it, but I would say "uhh well, Im gonna try it anyways, I dont care what other people say it sounds like fun" 

Honestly, I dont feel bad for thinking that, and I dont care if people like it that I think like that, its my life, So I know other people (not all, obviously) think like that too, So to those that do, hope you have as much fun as I did,)!

PS: Dont ever do this while driving, operation heavy machinery (well any machinery for that matter) NOT EVEN SCISSOR!  =)

PSS: and Dont be stupid and go to school/work like that, do it when you have a lot of time, I did it over spring break, =D


"Patients is the key"   and it really is too. <3

----------


## xMoonlightx

> Hours 55-67: This was a dream-like state. I knew I was awake... but when I thought about reality, it was just like I did not care for it. Things did not feel so real anymore. At some point, reality also began to take an odd twist. My body did not feel so much like my own anymore. It felt like I was just using it, as if I was viewing reality through the eyes of another person. Being there, but not being there at the same time was how it felt.



Its fairly easy for me to experience that. I will start to question life and why i am here, then the feeling sets in. Its like... mmm... how do i describe it. It feels like your slipping away and your just looking through the body's eyes.

Anyways, sleep deprivation isn't really good for your health. I went 36 hrs, but that was my max. I laid my head on my pillow and just fell asleep. But once spring break starts I will prolly see how long i can go.

----------


## kugel

:Eek: 
skipping even one night of sleep leads to arrythmia and narcolepsy. you shouldn't toy with your health.

i hope op is trolling

----------


## Ajnaeye

Recently I didn't slept for one night and then slept two or three hours. The next day I felt like tripping. When I was going to University I was feeling great, my mood was significantly uplifted. I think that spring's atmosphere was enhancing my well-being. This afternoon I met with my girlfriend and I started joking and fooling around. My imagination and thinking processes were significantly altered. She had a great time and I gave her more then one reason to laugh.

We went near the river and rested for an hour or two. I was full of positive feelings. It reminded me my previous psychedelic experiences. Lack of sleep seemed to reduce my perceptual and mental inhibition. Aside from mild hallucinations, I saw energetic patterns around plants. I saw their life force that was definitely stretching to the sun, read to burst with leaves. Plants growing from the river looked like magical rods, shining on top. I've some practice with clairvoyance, so I know that it wasn't just distortion of tired brain. I was aware of all life around me, noticing every fish or insect flying around. I found my self interested in their feelings and their work (birds seeking food or spider making his\ web). Simply put, empathy with all living creatures (not excluding humans).

My comparison with tripping can have more significance then it may appear on the surface. Shamans used to abstain from sleep for long periods of time to induce altered states of consciousness and my girlfriend asked me few times if I didn't took any drug. I enjoyed this playfulness of a child. This parallel with psychedelic experience could be responsible for varied reports of sleep deprivation experiments of other people posting on this forum.

After a good sleep, I felt well but I look forward if anyone had insomnia or arrhythmia. Mostly, because I have some minor issues with my heart.

----------


## theandresanchez

I don't want to encourage people to deprive themselves of sleep, but the whole "SLEEP OR YOU'LL DIE!" stuff needs to be toned down. Skipping one or two nights will have very little impact on you, and you'll likely end up micro-sleeping unintentionally (yea... don't drive while you are sleep deprived...). If you want to try sleep deprivation, do some 30 to 60 minute naps when you are most tired.

----------

